# Frage zu PUBG (FPS)



## chavalito67 (28. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leute,

habe ne Frage zu den FPS in PUBG- ob irgendwas bei mir nicht ganz korrekt ist oder es vielleicht doch noch "fehlenden" Optimierungen des Spiels liegt.
In einem Haus während einem Match habe ich meistens 144FPS. Komme ich jetzt in eine größere Stadt droppen die FPS schonmal auf 60-70. Es läuft eigentlich ganz gut, nur frage ich mich ob bei meinen Specs eigentlich nicht mehr zu erwarten wäre?
Spiele auf sehr niedrig, ausser Texturen auf Mittel und AA auf Hoch. Wenn ich alles auf Ultra stelle, sind die FPS fast gleich  Auflösung 1920x1080.
Habe jetzt auch von Leuten gelesen, die mit fast gleich Specs auf "angeblich" konstant 144FPS kommen- was ich aber irgendwie nicht glauben kann.

Zu den Specs:

CPU: i7 7800X
GPU: 1080 TI
RAM: 32GB 2400mhz

das Game ist auf ner 850 Evo SSD installed.

Will einfach nur wissen, ob das alles im Rahmen ist oder vielleicht doch irgendwas nicht ganz stimmt.
Habe schon alle möglichen Startparameter ausprobiert, die Cores sind alle entparked, Windows läuft auf Höchstleistung im Energiemodus.


Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG chavalito

/edit: Den aktuellen Game-Ready Treiber für PUBG habe ich auch installiert 
/edit2: Hab eben mal den Cinebench R15 Open GL Test laufen lassen, 136 FPS. Da müsste doch mehr gehen oder?


----------



## xfire89x (9. Januar 2018)

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt aber egal,

wie schaut denn die CPU und GPU auslastung während der Drops aus? 


Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Februar 2018)

chavalito67 schrieb:


> nur frage ich mich ob bei meinen Specs eigentlich nicht mehr zu erwarten wäre?



Berechtigte Frage und die Antwort lautet ganz klar; EIGENTLICH JA!

Aber es liegt am Spiel und nicht an deiner Hardware!

Einfach schlecht optimiert trotz ultra hässlicher Optik..


----------



## HisN (3. Februar 2018)

Die Frage ist doch so einfach.
Deine Hardware verhält sich in allen Deinen Games wie sie soll, nur in PUBGs stellst Du Dir diese Frage? 
Wie fällt dann wohl die Antwort aus?

Was zu lahm ist für Deine Settings?
Nichts einfacher als das:
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka zu lahm für das was Du erwartest.
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU zu lahm für das was Du erwartest, oder der Server bringt nicht mehr FPS.

Und für 144 FPS. Weißt Du was Du da brauchst? 
Eine 4.5Ghz CPU mit Haswell-IPC mindestens. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiCb2y9i5Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schau auf die Auslastung der Graka, nachdem Du gelernt hast, was es bedeutet. Ich erzeuge extra ein CPU-Limit, damit ich sehen kann wie viele FPS meine CPU stemmt.


----------

